
Lawsuit blames Snapchat’s speed filter for Georgia car crash - thedz
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11526860/snapchat-mph-filter-speeding-car-accident-suit
======
tracker1
_sigh_ I don't know what to say... even though it's probably a stupid idea wrt
snapchat, I think the driver is wholly responsible for his actions.

